# Rod Makers



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

is that place have good fly fishing equipment? I am about to start fly fishing and i am probably going there for equipment


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Yes Rodmakers is a real good shop for fly guys, they have almost a whole isle of stuff, great shop for every fisherman's needs.


----------



## cw344707 (Nov 26, 2008)

definentaly agree just went there yesterday to get my first flysetup, they are very helpful and have a good selection. if they dont have what you need ull find plenty of other things to buy, its like fishing heaven.


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

they have an alright selection. alot of stuff for tying. 
There are benefits to going to a local shop (supporting local business, expert advice, customer service) 
Honestly i went there to buy my first reel and told the guy i didn't want to spend a ton of money and he talked to me like i was wasting his time. Not cool and i went elsewhere. BUt that aside i have had alot of good service from other guys there. I think it was just that one guy. 
I feel terrible about it but i buy most of my stuff online you can just find such great deals. One day though i know the local shop i depend on for my last minute needs will be boarding up and i will be to blame. When i am able to spend more freely my larger purchases will go to the shop. 
Some brands , orvis etc. are usually set price wherever you go just because they are known for quality.


----------



## buckeyebrewer (Sep 4, 2008)

I agree with Ryo, it's a tough balance between supporting your local fly shop and saving $$. Most of the time the difference when shipping is included is minimal, so I choose the local shop. However, when large amounts of $$ can be saved I opt to purchase online. 

One suggestion I'll make is to check Cabelas website. They have great rod/reel combos with fly line and backing for good prices. Do your homework, figure out what you want and what you need and then make your decision based on what is right for you. I imagine that when you price your entire outfit, you'll find that online is the way to go. Again, I'm all for supporting the local shop, but when times are tight like they are these days, I'll always opt for saving more cash. PM me if you need advice, help, etc. I'll point you in the right direction and help you save some $$.


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

BB and RYO, I too share your care for the local shops. Dcfisherman, I would not buy a rod and reel online unless you know for sure what you want. Online is great for flies, leaders, indicators etc.. but you really should get your hands on a few different set ups to get the "feel" for what is going to suit you. By trying a couple of different rods at the flyshop, you can make a personal choice and not be dissapointed when the UPS man brings you something you really dont want.


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

are there any good rod and reel outfits for $100 or below?


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

I got a Guide Series 8 wt rod and reel at Gander Mt. last year for a little under 100. I am please with its performance. They were having a sale and I picked it up on an impulse buy. Check for sales on combos.


----------



## alighthouse (Jul 24, 2006)

Have you tried Jeff's fly shop in Brunswick hills On peral rd just South of Boston rd on the right side of the rd if ur headin towards brunswick


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

Frank up at the Rodmakers is a great guy to talk to about fly fishing. He is usually more than happy to answer any questions you may have and take the time to help you get what you need. I got a Daiwa rod and okuma reel for just around $110 that i really like. However, if you do it that way, after backing, line, flies, leaders(i recommend making your own)... you may end up spending a little more than you are planning.


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

AnthHol said:


> you may end up spending a little more than you are planning.


 this is a vast understatement! lol

I know it sounds crazy but for fly equipment that is a pretty tight budget you might want to ask around here for anyone with an extra setup they could part with for that type of dough. you might end up with something you won't need to upgrade quite as quickly. (trust me you will want to upgrade lol.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

gander mountain(I hate to say this) has a decent reddington setup for $100. 

as for rodmakers, theyre ok. they fix rods nice enough, but as a _fly shop_, I think they like any other bait shop that carries a few fly fishing items.


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

alighthouse said:


> Have you tried Jeff's fly shop in Brunswick hills On peral rd just South of Boston rd on the right side of the rd if ur headin towards brunswick


i almost forgot that shop!


----------



## corndawg (Oct 24, 2007)

IMO the reel is more or less just storage for the line although a large arbor and good drag system can be important especially when youre trying to haul in a big steelhead. I believe the rod is what will make or make or break your first and any future outings. Ask around before buying but again IMO a good rod is more important then the reel. As far as Rodmakers is concerned, Frank and Ray are good people and have always treated me well. I bought my fly and spinning set ups there and most of my tying materials. Just my .02


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

It's smart to get a reel with a smooth solid center disc drag. The sierra by okuma isn't terrible but it will probably be fried in about a yr. THe aluminum is a bit brittle (my rim broke when i hit it on a rock accidentally) and it is a standard arbor but for 40 bucks you'd have a hard time topping it. Let us know what you end up getting. I was at dick's yesterday and they have a st croix triumph setup (5 wt) for 100 bucks i have no idea how this rod is i am just stating that it exists. Get a 7 wt if you want to fish steelhead and LMB a six may be a better all arounder but i noticed a huge difference steelheading with a 7 wt. If i could go back in time i would go with a 10 ft rod as well ( i have a 9) i know it seems huge in the store' but when you're on the river with a 9 footer it doesn't seem so big anymore. To get an outfit for 100 bucks i don't think going to a shop is necessary you pretty much are just going to have to take what you can get and that reddington setup sounds pretty darn good.


----------



## corndawg (Oct 24, 2007)

Yes, a decent reel can be important when hauling in a big steelhead but I use my palm on my reel as a drag more then using the reels drag system. Im just pointing out that its the rod that casts the line, controls the line and fly in the water, sets the hook, plays, controls and lands the fish. If the price is right at the big box store that great, go with what you can afford. It wont hurt to read up, shop and ask questions at the corner shops and get as much info as you can before buying so that you get the best set up for what you can afford.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I have 2 steelhead fly rods/reels plus a 3wt bc and a 5wt tfo for bass and gills. I have a cabelas prestige plus on my 8wt combo that was 99 bux for everything. rod, reel, line and backing all together and then I got my orvis battenkill mid arbor reel for my 7wt custom that was 130 bux alone. the only thing I notice really is a smoother drag but still theres nothing wrong with the cabelas at all. I have caught steel with both and never lost one either. both are good. just spend what you can afford and it will get you started. my 1st ever combo was a 20 dollar martin combo. it had a rod/click reel and line and backing plus 6 flies and I still caught fish even tho I now see it was the basic of basic setup but it got me interested in the sport. hey corndawg I also keep my drag for my flyrod medium/loose and palm it if they take off like a freight train! never lost a steelie yet!


----------

